# Interesting Human Body Facts



## ffemt8978 (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't claim credit for this one...I got it from www.dt4ems.net



> Interesting Human Body Facts
> 
> The largest cell in the human body is the female egg and the smallest is the male sperm.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 22, 2008)

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still. (Citation needed)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 22, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still. (Citation needed)



Try google and snopes.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 22, 2008)

An infant has less blood than a 12 oz. can of soda


----------



## firecoins (Apr 22, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> An infant has less blood than a 12 oz. can of soda



so thats what the secret ingrediant was in the New Coke!


----------



## mikie (Apr 22, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Human thighbones are stronger than concrete.




-Hence femur fx's hurt like a biatch and can cause some nasty internal bleeders (needing surgery!)


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 22, 2008)

Haha speaking of femur fractures... fellow Sgt. on my SAR team is also a sound tech for a theater company. Right before opening night of their last production he told them all "I hope you all get bilateral femur fractures!!!" 

There was a long moment of utter confusion before one of the actors remembered what a femur is.


----------



## mikie (Apr 22, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Right before opening night of their last production he told them all "I hope you all get bilateral femur fractures!!!"



That's funny (I did sound tech as well)..

But what about bilateral Tib/Fib Fxs?!


----------



## TKO (Apr 23, 2008)

if your elderly male pt has no leg hair, ask him about his cardiac history.

if your pt has a yellow rim around the iris, ask him about his high cholesterol.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2008)

TKO said:


> if your pt has a yellow rim around the iris, ask him about his high cholesterol.



Could be a high copper level also.


----------



## mikie (Apr 23, 2008)

TKO said:


> if your elderly male pt has no leg hair, ask him about his cardiac history.
> 
> if your pt has a yellow rim around the iris, ask him about his high cholesterol.



No sh*t, really?  Can you provide a source for that, that seems pretty cool.  (PS- I don't think this was taught during my Basic course under assessments)


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 23, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> -Hence femur fx's hurt like a biatch and can cause some nasty internal bleeders (needing surgery!)



I was just thinking of quoting that and saying the same thing but you beat me to it!
lol


----------



## TKO (Apr 24, 2008)

No.  I can't.  But ask it and you get an answer nearly everytime that verifies it.  It may be d/t diabetes or thyroid, but most often you'll find that the pt has had a bypass or something else.  Either way, it will give you a hint of some medical Hx, especially if the pt is unable to answer your questions (Uncx, poor historians, etc) and you're into your secondary exam.

As for the ring around the iris, well, that's only useful if they aren't taking meds for high cholesterol already and c/o chest pain.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Apr 28, 2008)

Some really interesting facts!!



LucidResq said:


> Haha speaking of femur fractures... fellow Sgt. on my SAR team is also a sound tech for a theater company. Right before opening night of their last production he told them all "I hope you all get bilateral femur fractures!!!"
> 
> There was a long moment of utter confusion before one of the actors remembered what a femur is.


 
We have differnent things to say with my tech crew...Fly its smash a finger (hurts like no other!) runners its break an ankle, sound break and ear drum and for my fellow light techs its break a finger. 

Lol actors. Just finished a play Saturday night and had to strike the set. I had to take a number of drills away from actors so I could get the screw out because they were stripping their 2 bit. Lol


----------



## BruceD (Apr 28, 2008)

Probably everyone knows these, but *shrug*

Clubbing of the fingers]Finger Clubbing is seen in association with many diseases, including Lung Ca, TB, chronic hypoxia, and others.

Splinter hemorrhages (thin reddish brown lines under the nails) are linked to bacterial endocarditis.

Gingival Hyperplasiais frequently associated with anti-seizure medicines (although NOT SPECIFIC!), can be associated with Calcium channel blockers and cyclosporine use.


----------



## mikie (Apr 28, 2008)

babygirl2882 said:


> Some really interesting facts!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actors and striking sets, the technical aspect at least, is just a bad idea!  I did tech (sound!).  Give them costumes, not scenery or lights or anything with electricity or power tools.  

Here's another fact, albeit not as exciting- I know...

Your foot is the distance between your wrist and elbow (I'm pretty sure...)


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry everyone......... I was busy measuring my thumbs............ Bwahahahaha! 

It looks like a lot of folks missed the "thumbs" part of the original post


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 29, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Actors and striking sets, the technical aspect at least, is just a bad idea!  I did tech (sound!).  Give them costumes, not scenery or lights or anything with electricity or power tools.
> 
> Here's another fact, albeit not as exciting- I know...
> 
> Your foot is the distance between your wrist and elbow (I'm pretty sure...)



Just Measured Pretty Darn Close


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 29, 2008)

I keep reading it over and I don't see anything about thumbs.

Anosmia is the medical term for the inability to smell. It can be congenital or caused by brain injury, toxin exposure, nasal polyps, misuse of certain vasoconstrictive nasal sprays, drug use, esthesioneuroblastoma or a variety of other diseases. 

Parosmia is a disorder in which a person incorrectly perceives present odors. For example, there will be roses in front of them, but they'll smell vomit. The false smell is usually something unpleasant.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 29, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that drastic ridging and changes in fingernails is symptomatic of some condition. Saw a pt the other day who had this and it brought it up. Can't remember what it was, but this gal's nail beds were really, really gnarly for about the bottom 1/8" of her nail.


----------



## BruceD (Apr 30, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I remember reading somewhere that drastic ridging and changes in fingernails is symptomatic of some condition. Saw a pt the other day who had this and it brought it up. Can't remember what it was, but this gal's nail beds were really, really gnarly for about the bottom 1/8" of her nail.



Fingernails can tell you much about a person's health, although obviously not always specific or sensitive for particular diseases.

I wouldn't trust this site for a medical diagnosis since it is a site devoted to "acrylic nail enhancement", but it does have pictures with interesting facts about how some diseases present in the nail/nail bed:
http://hooked-on-nails.com/naildisorders.html

tc
-B


----------



## gradygirl (May 1, 2008)

DT4EMS said:


> Sorry everyone......... I was busy measuring my thumbs............ Bwahahahaha!
> 
> It looks like a lot of folks missed the "thumbs" part of the original post



I got it! In fact, you know what they say about a guy with big feet........................he wears big shoes!


----------



## mikie (May 1, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> I got it! In fact, you know what they say about a guy with big feet........................he wears big shoes!



NO!

Big socks!


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> I got it! In fact, you know what they say about a guy with big feet........................he wears big shoes!


Hey... Mine are size 16EEEE's

So Yep... that is the truth.


----------



## medicp94dao (May 9, 2008)

Little Kids are amazing! they can throw up more than you would expect


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 12, 2008)

<Looking at thumbs>


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> I got it! In fact, you know what they say about a guy with big feet.....



"If he's got big feet and big hands, then he'd better be packing, or else that's one funny looking man. It may be true that the size of the ship doesn't matter, but it takes a long time to get to England in a rowboat."

-Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 12, 2008)

http://www.strange-facts.com/humanbody.php





> The human body is a machine that is full of wonder. This collection of human body facts will leave you wondering why in the heck we were designed the way we were.
> Updated 1/13/06
> -It is impossible to lick your elbow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimmy Schaub (May 15, 2008)

Now those are some interesting facts!!


----------



## medicp94dao (May 23, 2008)

the human head weighs eight pounds!!!   ( Jerry Macguire )


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 23, 2008)

so the whole thumb thing...i guess the Fonz was just bragging huh?


----------



## BruceD (May 23, 2008)

> -Your brain operates on the same amount of power that would light a 10-watt light bulb.



.. Dim bulb?



> -Human thighbones are stronger than concrete.



Depends on the direction the force is applied...



> -A 13 year old child found a tooth growing out of his foot in 1977.



Teratoma?  Hope the kid got checked out.



> -Your eyes are always the same size from birth but your nose and ears never stop growing.
> -Your thumb is the same length of your nose.



These are mutually exclusive, unless the thumb also continues growing...



> -Dogs and Humans are the only animals with prostates.



According to a quick google, cats also have prostates... not that I count cats as animals, more like pharoahs to people who want to take care of something for the next 16 years.



-B


----------



## PNWMedic (Jun 15, 2008)

*Teeth on your feet?*

I gotta admit I've never heard of the tooth growing out of a foot thing before, but I guess its rare but real... I wonder if he remembered to floss? lol
Anyways heres some more intereting facts from http://www.raybromley.com/guf/humanGUF.html

No one knows for sure why we sleep.
(Isn't it because we need to allow our bodies to regenerate?)

Hair and nails DO NOT continue to grow after a person dies.
(Yea, knew that one)

The harder you concentrate, the less you blink.
(Stairing contest anyone?)

You blink about 6 times a minute while reading.
(Depends on how interesting [or uninteresting] the book is...)

Human kidneys weigh about 5 oz.
(Think i've heard that before)

The average person sheds a layer of skin every 28 days (just not in one big piece).
(Heard that one)

Some studies show that a 30 minute nap each day can reduce the risk of heart attack by 30%.
(What about the 3 McDonalds Burgers you had before you took a 30 min. nap while waiting for your call?)

There is no genetic cause of left-handedness; it is not an inherited trait. Statistically, a child is more likely to be left handed if:
the child is male,
the child is one of a pair of twins (although it is rare for both to be lefties),
the child is born to a mother with diabetes, or who is a smoker, or who is over 30.
(Right handed here...)

Compared with right-handed people, left-handed people are:
at least twice as likely to be admitted to mental institutions, 
three times as likely to be alcoholic,
four times as likely to have an accident resulting in an emergency room visit,
more likely to have an IQ over 140,
more likely to have an IQ under 70
more likely to have dyslexia.
(We should start polling our pts to see if they are left handed)

Baldness is not caused by hair falling out. All hair stops growing and falls out after a period of time. Even if a person does not cut his scalp hair, each hair will only grow to a limited length before falling out. Every person with a full head of hair loses about 100 scalp hairs a day this way. If the hair is not replaced by a new hair growing in the same follicle, then "thinning" hair and eventual baldness result.


The pupil of a person’s eye dilates about 45 percent when the person is viewing something pleasant.

The human brain is pink, not gray.

There are about ten trillion cells in the human body.

The average person’s skin weighs about six pounds.
(Define average in America...)

When a person dies, the first sense to be lost is sight. Then follow taste, smell and touch. The last sense lost is hearing.

A person who has a heart attack while exercising has a significantly greater chance of surviving than a person who has one while resting. This may be because those who require strenuous activity to bring on an attack have healthier hearts anyway; if rest can cause an attack, your heart probably is in poor shape.

The soles of your feet and palms of your hands contain more sweat glands than any other part of your body.

Human taste buds are less sensitive at higher altitudes.

A human brain is 80 percent water; it contains a greater proportion of water than does the blood

In 1977, a 13-year-old boy discovered a tooth growing on his left foot.
(Wonder if he remembered to floss?)

The gene for six digits is rare, but genetically dominant in humans; if you have the gene, you will have six fingers on each hand.
(Could be a Simpson and have only 4 fingers)

Your heart does NOT really stop when you sneeze (a sneeze takes much less time than a heartbeat).

Red blood cells contain no nucleus when they mature (although they start with one). They are the only cells in the body without one.

The average person is about a quarter of an inch taller at night.
(Huh? I thought it was the other way around? When you sleep doesn't your spine decompress, and you are slightly taller in the morning then at night?)

Your pupils dilate when you see someone you love. They also dilate when you see someone you hate.

Rigor mortis occurs more rapidly if a person is killed in a fight or while under stress.

The typical human body has 70,000 miles of blood vessels.

Alcohol lowers the body’s temperature, but causes dilation of the capillaries which creates the illusion of warmth.
(Tequila!)

It is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open.

One of the symptoms of asthma is improved hearing.
(Really?)

Research has shown that beer tastes differently if the drinker hears a particular musical tone while drinking it. The tone for optimum taste is different for different beers.

Air expelled during a sneeze travels at about 100 miles per hour.

An average person laughs about 15 times a day.

Tongue prints are as unique as fingerprints.
(That would suck to have to lick the ink pad)

Men without hair on their chests are more likely to have cirrhosis of the liver than are hairy-chested men. Gradual loss of chest hair and armpit hair is a symptom of cirrhosis.

Women are 37% more likely to go to a psychiatrist than men are.
(Hyperchondria?)

People with blue eyes are the most sensitive to light. People with dark brown eyes are the least sensitive.
(dark brown here, and sounds true)

Your left lung takes in less air than your right one does.

Men's hearts beat slower than women's.

Younger women give birth to a larger proportion of boys than do older women.

Adults are more susceptible to death when bitten by a snake than a child is.

The brain uses 25% of the body’s oxygen, even though it comprises only two percent of the body’s weight.

The Neanderthal's brain was bigger than yours is.

A typical person’s mouth produces a quart of saliva a day


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 15, 2008)

WildEMT said:


> When a person dies, the first sense to be lost is sight. Then follow taste, smell and touch. The last sense lost is hearing.




And how do they know?  Do they ask the dead guy??  lol


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 19, 2008)

*Bossy Cow...*

Proximal nail nasties: injury, formerly had artificials on, starvation, fungus.

Oh, and if you were to take a human lung (or is it two?) and split all the tissues so every alveolus etc was spread out, the result would be a terrible mess covering most of a tennis court, and much of it would be microscopically thin.
And slippery.
Unless you smoke.


----------

